# Redding Airshow 2009



## GrauGeist (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, the long awaited airshow finally happened today. And what a mess.

The weather has been great for the past week and a half, but last Thursday, the winds came out of the north, bringing smoke from fires burning in southern Oregon along with a high-pressure ridge...which translates into high temps. Today, we set a high temp record for this time of year: 111° f...

I got there early, but the angle of the sun and the way Redding Airport is situated made for some poor photos. I also had to cut it short because at some point today I turned my neck wrong, and ended up with a headache that was so bad, it was messing with my vision.

I'll start posting them, and I'm sure RedBeard has some to share, too.

*IMG 1:* Flight of Geese over the ramp
*IMG 2:* C-17 looms over the show
*IMG 3:* T-6
*IMG 4:* Wright Flyer replica
*IMG 5:* AT-6
*IMG 6:* Neuport replica
*IMG 7:* EAA "experimental" (looks like a P-51D or a YaK-9, doesn't it?)
*IMG 8:* EAA "experimental" half-scale replica
*IMG 9:* PT-17
*IMG 10:* L-29


----------



## imalko (Sep 27, 2009)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 27, 2009)

Brilliant photos, thanks for sharing.  
That C-17 _is _rather big.
And the photo of the geese heading off reminds me that it's autumn; the game season has begun, it's time for roasted chestnuts, a good book in the evening and colder weather. Mmm, I like autumn.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 27, 2009)

Woot! I love the C-17, great pictures!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 27, 2009)

Good stuff, Dave. I have a very similar C-17 shot from Riverside. Great minds think alike.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 27, 2009)

Great stuff Grau!

Nothing like an airshow to put a camera through it's paces.

TO


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 27, 2009)

Dave, excellent shots.

_(I am not jealous, I am not jealous.....)_


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks guys, sorry I cut it short last night, but I was really out of it.

Glad everyone has enjoyed the photos so far, and I'll be posting more and just *maybe*, I'll go back out this afternoon and try and pick up where I left off with the flight demonstration photos...

I'm uploading the images in series of 10, this is the second installment, more to follow...

And here's a little challenge. In the 9th photo (with the P-51H)...can you spot the ramp violation? 

*IMG 1:* L-29
*IMG 2:* T-33
*IMG 3:* A75
*IMG 4:* T-34
*IMG 5:* T-28
*IMG 6:* F-18
*IMG 7:* A-10
*IMG 8:* DCO-65
*IMG 9:* P-51H
*IMG 10:* L-2M, Jeep and P-51H


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 27, 2009)

nice stuff there GG!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 27, 2009)

Next group...

More to follow.

*IMG 1:* YaK-9
*IMG 2:* YaK-11
*IMG 3:* P-51D
*IMG 4:* YaK-9
*IMG 5:* T-28
*IMG 6:* P-40
*IMG 7:* B-25
*IMG 8:* A6M3
*IMG 9:* Blue Angels
*IMG 10* USMC AV-8


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2009)

Good stuff!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice blending of old and new at that show. Good shots, Dave.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 27, 2009)

Blue Angels!!!


----------



## ThunderThud (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice pics Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks guys, glad everyone's liking them so far!

Here's the next group of pix...including a shot of RedBeard in front of the A-10!

More to follow.

*IMG 1:* USFS AH-1
*IMG 2:* RedBeard A-10
*IMG 3:* F7F scale model (RC)
*IMG 4:* 
*IMG 5:* F-104 (wingless)
*IMG 6:* C-31 (US Army Golden Knights)
*IMG 7:* USCG Dauphin
*IMG 8:* YaK-9
*IMG 9:* YaK-9


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 27, 2009)

Me like Yak 9


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 27, 2009)

And the final group of photos.

Like I said, I had to cut the show short yesterday, so I missed the F-16 and Harrier demos, along with the P-40/F-16 heritage flight and Blue Angels. There was a long delay in the program because the Forest Service and CDF had to scramble on a fire call. They also had an intermission to allow civil and freight traffic...

The unscheduled fire traffic pushed the schedule's time out so that even had I not left early, the excessive heat would have made the long afternoon nothing but evil (it was over 100 by 11:00 a.m.) had I stayed.

I know RedBeard made it to the show, so he should have some photos for this thread, not sure if any other members made it or not, I think there's a few others in the area...

Anyway, here's the last group from yesterday:

*IMG 1:* AT-6
*IMG 2:* AT-6
*IMG 3:* B-25
*IMG 4:* A6M3
*IMG 5:* B-25 with the A6M3 on thier 6
*IMG 6:* A6M3


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 27, 2009)

The Zero on the B-25 must've been cool! What was the attendance?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 27, 2009)

Beaut shots Dave. That F27 'Friendship' looks great in that colour scheme. Is it used by the Golden Knights parachute team by any chance? make a nice subject for a model.
The ramp violation on the P51H - wheels not chocked, tail wheel reversed, possibly not locked?
BTW, were the Geese included in the show's programme?!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 27, 2009)

> The Zero on the B-25 must've been cool! What was the attendance?


It definately was...they had the Zero "attacking" the B-25 as it made passes representing the raid on Tokyo...the Zero then got "nailed" by the tail gunner, but due to the smoke and the angle they were flying, it was nearly impossible to get a decent shot with both of them in it...then at the last second...there it was and I grabbed the shot!

As far as attendance, I'm not sure, but there was alot, and they were still arriving when I left at 1:30, and the show was scheduled to go till 4:30.

LOL Terry! No, the Geese flyby was an unannounced bonus for the early arrivals!

And the "Friendship" was indeed there for the Army's Golden Knights, and after the paras did thier demonstration, the aircraft did a high-speed pass over the runway.

As far as that P-51H goes, you're right, and the FAA was all over the place!


----------



## KMeyrick (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry you had to leave early- that bites. Great pics though. I always love airshows- so do the kids.

You could always come up to Vegas in Nov on the 14-15th for our airshow at Nellis!!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 27, 2009)

Awesome shots mate!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh ya that's still really cool!


----------



## Geedee (Sep 27, 2009)

That is a great set of shots Dave, thanks for posting for those of us who were'nt there.



Airframes said:


> The ramp violation on the P51H - wheels not chocked, tail wheel reversed, possibly not locked?



I thought it was the garish colour scheme on the Stearman in the background !!!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 27, 2009)

That was another violation Gary - the owner was arrested and given 28 days Community Service!


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 27, 2009)

evangilder said:


> Nice blending of old and new at that show. Good shots, Dave.



I concur also 
some good good shots there and now that airshow season here is done til next summer I'll have to be satisfied with others airshows


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice shots Dave!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks! Glad everyone's enjoying the shots!


----------



## rochie (Sep 29, 2009)

great pictures Dave


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 29, 2009)

Sweet shots! 8)


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 29, 2009)

Great shots of what looks to have been a very good show. I am a bit surprised, and pleased, at the number of Yakovlevs. Thanks for posting!
Derek


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 30, 2009)

Here is some I have. Hope they turn out.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 30, 2009)

heres another one. Hopefully it's at a better size for everyone.


----------



## ontos (Oct 1, 2009)

WOW, Those are some great shots, I don't know how I missed this Thread. Fantastic. I'll have to go next time, looks like a great time.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't know how in the H*L! I missed this thread Dave but those are some great shots. KUDOS man. I really miss not being able to get to the big shows like I did when I was a kid.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks guys, RedBeard and I had a pretty good time there...I have to say that the heat was really taking any enjoyment out of the day.

I'm also surprised that we were the only people from the forum at the show, there must be more members in this area than us...


----------



## evangilder (Oct 2, 2009)

I did want to come up for that one, but couldn't hitch a ride up. I didn't want to drive that far. Good shots, guys.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2009)

Great shots Guys! thanks 8)


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 4, 2009)

Was going through some shots yesterday and figured I could add a few more.

These are of aircraft already posted, but different angles, which is nice sometimes.

*IMG 1:* C-17 Globemaster
*IMG 2:* P-51H
*IMG 3:* YaK-9
*IMG 4:* A-10 (and it's business end)
*IMG 5:* USCG Dauphin during a rescue demonstration

* If image 5 came out a little dark, let me know and I'll lighten and repost it *


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2009)

8)


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm kind of kicking myself for not doing some walk-arounds. I was there early enough that I could get right up to the all aircraft, but I was in a hurry to get through before all the people started showing up.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 5, 2009)

There will be other opportunities


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes indeed!

Typically, they have an airshow every other year


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 5, 2009)

The guys that I flew with a couple of weeks ago sent me an e-mail the other day wanting to know if I was going to be at the show in Wise, VA. at the Lonesome Pine Airport. I will be there Saturday and hopefully Sunday but the latter is still questionable until Sunday morning.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome Aaron!

Sounds like you might be able to go up again!

Who knows, maybe you'll be able to become an aerial photographer like Eric!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 5, 2009)

There's always hope..........right?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 5, 2009)

Always!

Opportunities always present themselves in some of the most unexpected situations!


----------



## STARMAN 352ND (Oct 6, 2009)

Great pictures sound like alot of members where there that weekend...Boy i'll tell you it was very hot that day too.
Here are just a few i put up on photobucket. Here is one i took on Friday during their practice and i was lucky to have snaped this shot at the end of the runway.
Enjoy the pics.
JP


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey Starman, awesome shot!

I wanted to get out there on Friday to make a run through the aircraft on the ramp, and catch some of the practising, but I couldn't get out of the shop soon enough!

Hope you have some more shots to post!


----------

